
Timeline - A JS Library For Beautiful Timelines That Are Easy & Intuitive To Use - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/timeline-javascript-library-for.html#.T3M77BOAp3o.hackernews
======
udp
GPLv3 is quite limiting for a JS library. The source file[1] also has no
license in the header, just a copyright.

[1] <http://veritetimeline.appspot.com/latest/timeline-min.js>

~~~
delinka
You're looking at the minimized file. In source/js/timeline.js it says:

    
    
        Verite Timeline 0.82
        Copyright 2011 Verite.co
        Designed and built by Zach Wise digitalartwork.net
        Date: February 7, 2012
    
        This program is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
        it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
        the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
        (at your option) any later version.
    
        This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
        but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
        MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
        GNU General Public License for more details.
    
        http://www.gnu.org/licenses/

~~~
dantheman
I posted an issue on github, recommending they include a license file in the
main directory and switch to LGPL. Personally, I'm a fan of MIT/BSD, but if
they prefer the GPL style, then the LGPL makes sense if they want the library
to be used.

<https://github.com/VeriteCo/Timeline/issues/4>

------
gbaygon
Your blog adds no content, please post direct links. Thanks.

------
atestu
This is gorgeous.

Thank you for making it open source.

Reminds me a lot of Simile Timeline (by MIT: <http://www.simile-
widgets.org/timeline/>) but this looks so much better!

Thank you.

------
dmvaldman
Beautiful! I love the collapse/expand feature too.

One problem I have with the UI is that I feel the left/right arrows should
ONLY be for going to different horizontal locations on the timeline, but they
scroll through vertical locations as well if they are all at the same time.
This was unexpected. Perhaps up/down arrows for the vertical navigation?

------
platz
Building something simalaar to this was the only good idea I'd been harboring
forna while now, but it will be interesting to see the feedback. I couldn't
figure out how flexible to make it or what features to support, or if it
should accept a file-based data structure for those not wanting to program an
api. I guess I don't really know the audience.

------
m_ke
Looks good from the pics but on my iPhone it makes the website impossible to
use. Scrolling and pinch to zoom doesn't work.

~~~
libraryatnight
The site with the examples, timeline.verite.co, lists iPhone compatibility as
an issue.

------
kodablah
Very neat. There are no examples for parsing times instead of just dates that
I can see (but it appears VMM.Util.parseDate supports it). Something like a
timeline for server monitoring data would be a good use of this. Also, I would
hope for a little more commercially friendly license for a library like this
instead of the GPL.

~~~
seanp2k2
Exactly what I was thinking. Can't wait to plug this into our custom Opsview
(nagios) pages :D

------
thornofmight
Very cool.

I want to create a journal/blogging app which uses this as its main user
interface.

------
wingspan
Beautiful! Is anyone else slightly annoyed by the front-loaded easing when you
click the arrows? (I have no idea if that is the right term, but I mean to say
the fact that it starts slowly, then speeds up. I'd prefer the other way
around).

------
treelovinhippie
Vertical scrolling option? (or at least scroll wheel support?)

------
halefx
Doesn't work very well on ChromeOS. Also, why is there no HTML "file format"?

------
Metapony
Wonderful! I can't wait to have some free time to play with this!

------
saurabh
Try the zoom buttons to experience the slickness. Very cool!

------
jaequery
beats the heck out of facebook timeline!

------
silverlight
Very neat!

------
noob007
Direct Link: <http://timeline.verite.co/>

